# College Basketball! [2018-2019]



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

GO!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

See you in March :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Go Uconn!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I can't wait for another 10-2 non-conference start to the season followed by a sub .500 conference record and a trip to the NIT or CBI. Go Hawkeyes!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Villanova! Starting a lot of young guns this year, should be fun to watch.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Villanova! Starting a lot of young guns this year, should be fun to watch.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Full disclosure: I grew up a UVa fan and still am, so I'm still smarting from the UMBC loss in last year's tournament.

Penn State's got some nice young talent this year. Won at WVU, albeit an exhibition game. I'm excited to see how they perform in the Big 10 after winning the NIT last season.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

new coach at Memphis is Penny Hardaway. Mike Miller is one of his assistants. Won't be that good this year but watch out next year. Recruiting is off the chart since he had deep ties in the AAU circuit.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Come on James Wiseman!


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Come on James Wiseman!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

M311att said:


> Come on James Wiseman!


word on the street is he is staying home to play for Memphis.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

@TigerinFL there it is!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

boom .... head shot!

no mattress is safe in Lexington tonight


----------

